# Scared to death!



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have Barretts Esopogus and now am terrifed it has turned into cancer, I have been getting a lot of chest pain and heart burn. I will not have another scope ,the last one was a nightmare, I got deathly ill when I got home. I figure if you have that kind of cancer , you are a goner no matter how much they try to tell you that you have a chance. All they do is make a ton of money on you with painful surgery and chemo..you are miserable for what ever time you get left and then you die in spite of it all.


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

Not sure why the scope made you sick, I have never had a problem. I think you should have another, it seems not knowing for sure is scaring you even more. Good Luck with whatever you choose.


----------

